# JD GT262



## Layoung4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Can I modify a 160 hood to fit a GT262?
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Layoung,

Not likely...…

The hoods that will fit your GT262 are as follows: *JOHN DEERE LX172 LX173 LX176 LX186 GT242 GT262 GT275 HOOD. *Keep an eye on ebay for a used hood fitting one of the above machines.

Do you have your old hood?? If so, get some sturdy aluminum strap stock and bolt it back together. Paint over the bolt heads and it won't look too bad.


----------

